# Three In One.



## slimjimuk (Sep 10, 2017)

Up till now I have only ever done a single meat at a time on the WSM 18".

So I decided I'd just go for it and try THREE different meats.

Brisket, Ribs and Chicken. All 'at the same time' and ready to eat at 7pm (ish)

Here is how it went.....

Level one.... OCD?








Level two... still pretty OCD.
(Turns out this was WAY too much. I think level one organization made it burn so much slower and even, I could have just used that)







Foiled but no water...







Here is where the purists may want to stop looking. Running a Stoker II and a Maverick







I do LOVE my tech!
The Stoker II is amazing.
Oh, and only TWO things the gasser is good for. One is this, laptop stand and a waterproof area for the electrics if it rains!











Red opened to breathe.







Making @Wade1's 'secret' Woodhouse Smoker BBQ Sauce.







My brisket was a small cheap bit, ready rolled.
Only four of us to feed and this whole thing is an experiment. So ..... perfect for this.







Covered in PloughBoys brisket rub. Wonderful stuff!

Semi rolled backup.
Added a couple of chunks of Hickory wood to the fire when I put it on.







The OTHER thing that the gasser BBQ is good for. Starting the coals on the side burner!



















Stoker II doing it's thing.







While the Brisket was on... Rubbed the ribs with
Granulated sugar, garlic salt, celery salt, paprika, chili powder, black pepper, cinnamon, cumin & dry mustard







Making the infamous @Wade1 WoodhouseSmoker pit beans.

BEST PIT BEANS EVER!!!







Ronnie Sunshines are ACE!







Ribs went on, added some apple juice soaked Cherry wood chips to the fire and moved the brisket to the lower grate. Stoker II monitored the Ribs, Maverick monitored the Brisket.

I only soaked the chips, because I didn't have chunks, only chips. So hopefully they lasted a little longer.







Ribs and Brisket exactly where I wanted them to be...







You can just see the Ronnie Sunshine filled with Pit Beans added to the (empty) foiled water pan, under both the brisket and Ribs.







Wrapped, then unwrapped the ribs. (Was too busy to take any pics!)

Smothered them in secret BBQ sauce, finished with Honey Jack Daniels.

Added 7Up basted chicken breast, few chunks of apple wood on the fire.

Brisket was up to temp, so wrapped in towels and put into a cooler.

Also added double foil wrapped jacket potatoes directly to the fire. They had been spiked and smothered in olive oil before wrapping.







Had to do a little bit in the kitchen, for the starter.







Scallops with Chestnut mushrooms on a white wine and Puccini reduction, finished with Thyme.







Finished product!
Honestly ... the brisket was a little over, was moist but could have been better. Probably left on the smoker for 30-40 mins too long.
Chicken tasted great! But again could have been a little more succulent (even though I brined it for an hour too!)
The ribs though... man they were SUPERB!!!! Will do them exactly the same. Some of the best I have ever had.
Pit beans were amazing, as always. (Hats of to @Wade1 for the recipe)







Finish it all off with a home made Oreo Cheesecake!







Fire was lit at 10:30 AM.
This photo was taken at 10:30 PM.
Aussie Head Beads are just amazing!
(Note to self, use less!!!)







Cleaning up at 9:30 this morning (too drunk to do it last night!) and the remnants are STILL HOT! Had to remove the grate and douse them out with a spray and ashes. Utter madness!

Oh and the next person to ask "Why do you foil your water pan?" .... here is your answer.







Planning the NEXT smoke..... thinking a cold one. Side of salmon, Cheese and maybe some nuts?


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks good Jim!

You must be in good books to get Wade's Sauce recipe!

Points for the OCD!!!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 10, 2017)

Hell of a smoke and meal! :)


----------



## jockaneezer (Sep 12, 2017)

An epic adventure, were you ever a circus juggler in a previous life ?


----------



## slimjimuk (Sep 12, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Hell of a smoke and meal! :)





jockaneezer said:


> An epic adventure, were you ever a circus juggler in a previous life ?


Ha! Thanks folks.... Was a little more stressful than doing a single meat.
I think it would be better/easier now I have done it once.


----------

